# Datei(XML) per RMI an Server schicken



## Shakal (17. Jan 2014)

Heey  ... 

Wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand eine schnelle und einfache Methode zeigen/schreiben kann, eine Datei über RMI vom Client zum Server zu übertragen ?


----------

